# My new cat's afraid =(



## Gemakk (Oct 3, 2005)

I got a new cat two days ago and yesterday she hid behind my toilet tank...today she's hiding in a tiny crevice in the under-the-stairs-closet...It's such a tiny space and the cat's either purring at me or hissing...or growling, I can't tell =(

Well I think it's sneaking out of the closet every so often only to zip back in when I'm nearby =(


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

This is pretty normal behavior for a new kitten, really. How old is she?

My girls, particularly the older two, didn't want anything to do with us when we first got them. It took much time for them to warm up to us. One thing that helped was for me to feed wet food each morning. The girls LOVED it and would come running, and it helped to show them that I was the one feeding them. They were a little more appreciative of me once they figured that out. 

Good luck!


----------



## Gemakk (Oct 3, 2005)

She's about 5 months old, which is extremely young I suppose.

I'm sort of worried because she hasn't eaten a thing yet. She used to be with a foster owner and I'm feeding the same foods in the same amounts...I suppose she's afraid of even eating right now. I wish I could do something to show her that I don't mean any harm


----------



## linguafranca (Jun 21, 2005)

Two days isn't a lot of time for a cat to adjust to a new place. Give her time and be patient. I foster cats and whenever I get a new one in I keep her in a confined space (usually the bathroom) until she seems comfortable there. I've spent whole evenings reading in the bathroom and occasionally talking in a soothing (but not low pitched) voice to a cat that is hiding in a cage and hissing/growling at me whenever she peeks out. I leave, she comes out, i go in, she hides. It usually doesn't take too long if the cat is tame, but every cat is different. Do keep her (and her things) in a small space though - it'll help her start to define a new home territory (which isn't quite so large and intimidating) and give her a place to run to when she feels insecure. Also, try sitting on the floor and put some tuna juice (or something else smelly and tasty) in between you and wherever she is hiding. Don't try to force her out or touch her until she wants you to. Usually when my cats start being willing to play i start to let them out of the bathroom for a little while at a time, but only when i'm there to supervise. Anyway, don't worry too much or try to rush things. In a couple of weeks (probably) or months (maybe) you will likely have a cat that is totally bonded to you.


----------



## Gemakk (Oct 3, 2005)

Do you suggest I sit by the entrance of the closet and read? I'm afraid of trapping the cat inside the closet by sitting at the entrance...

And is there a chance she isn't eating because she doesn't think the food belongs to her? In her old foster home, she shared space with two other cats...how can I show the cat that the food belongs to her?


----------



## linguafranca (Jun 21, 2005)

I think the only thing you can do is to have her food in the same (hopefully enclosed) space with her - when she gets hungry and is comfortable enough to do so she will eat it and if nothing bad happens she'll know it's okay. She probably won't eat while you are there though. Leaving her some treats or really appetizing food might be a good way to start her off eating again though and it'll make you feel better if you know she's getting something at least. 

If she really won't even touch her food for an extended period of time then it's possible she's depressed or ill. I think this is unlikely since it's usually older cats who are very attached to their homes and then end up at a shelter that get that way and need to be force fed. 

And all i was trying to say is that it is important to spend some time near her so she can start to aproach you on her own terms and get used to your voice. I find sitting in the bathroom staring at a cat cage rather boring so i take a book...  It also helps me be more still and patient about seeing exactly who is going to emerge from that cage. Do your best to avoid making her feel trapped but be somewhere where she can hear you and peek out at you if she wants. I don't know anything about the layout of your closet, but maybe across the hall?

This is a big adjustment for her and it will just take some time - she only knows she's lost another home while we all know that she's very lucky to have found a real home with you.


----------



## Gemakk (Oct 3, 2005)

She's a lot more open now and she's very friendly in the morning =) Right now though she's hiding behind my piano =P I think it's because both me and my brother are awake and present. It may take longer for her to get used to being around at least two people in the same house, since she used to be with a single foster owner in her past home. Not to mention she used to be around other cats too =)


----------



## linguafranca (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm glad to hear it. Sounds like she's fine and will just take a little time to get to know you. With her being so young she should adapt pretty quickly. I trust she's eating again?


----------



## Gemakk (Oct 3, 2005)

She eats right after I set down the dish =) Even the dry food is dissapearing at a regular rate, so I'm glad everythings turning out good.

I accidently scared her while she was standing by the window sill so now she ran back behind the toilet tank =(


----------



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

Ooooh I know this topic all too well.

I brought home a new kitten about a month ago, and she hid and hid and hid for about 2 weeks. She'd find new places to hide, run away when either my boyfriend or I would get near her, etc etc.

NOW, on the other hand, she's amazing. She's sweet, affectionate, comes out all the time (in fact, she's sitting on the windowsill beside me right now)... Honestly, just give her a little while. She's just getting used to her surroundings, and getting used to the new noises and things associated with a new environment. 
Trust me though, she'll come around. Just let her take as long as she needs 

(edit) ... i just noticed it's been a few days since you posted, how's she doing now? with my kitten Anya, even a few days made a huuuuge difference!


----------



## Gemakk (Oct 3, 2005)

I can't get her to not sleep with me on my bed =P She wakes me up in the middle of the night and hogs up the space but I think everything will be fixed =P She's very affectionate now and getting moreso every day. It's surprising to see how fast she becomes friendly =)


----------



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

Totally, I know what you mean. It was like every single day Anya became more and more comfortable with my apartment and became more outgoing... I'm so glad to see the same thing's happening with your cat!


----------

